

Z25d - A javafx 2.5d rpg game - Rexzhou
https://github.com/dongfangshangren/Z25d

======
serf
looks like a game waiting for a lawsuit from Gravity.

~~~
Rexzhou
This is a game framework with a simple story.In fact the last screenshots is
use magic skill not a gravity.

